# Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions



## Dar (Dec 19, 2013)

*Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

Pretty self-explanatory.

In my opinion:

Crawdaunt
The other two Hoenn starters
Scolipede
Archeops
At least one 5th gen pokemon?
Armaldo
Beedrill


----------



## Autumn (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

Mew.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

Parasect
Venomoth
Jumpluff
Accelgor
Escavalier
Amoonguss
Tropius
Dodrio
Probopass
Cherrim


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*


Cradilly
Armaldo
Gallade
Baltoy
Porygon-Z
Lapras
Zangoose
Seviper
Luxray
Tropius
Swampert
Sceptile
Girafarig
Dunsparce
Zebstrika


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

I actually agree with all of these. I also want a Mega for every single Starter ever!


----------



## Equinoxe (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

It's probably never going to happen but I'd really love a semi-rotten, moldy Mega Shedinja. Hell, maybe it could get a huge attack and/or speed boost and ditch Wonder Guard for Sturdy. B]
Shedinja has been one of my favourites for so long and it'd be cool if it was at least semi-usable in battle.

Also, Volbeat and Illumise would be cool Mega candidates since their designs are really pretty but they're useless otherwise. Their mega forms could be Bug/Fairy and maybe have some kind of actually useful abilities. Pretty glowbutt pixie bugs! :D

Mega Castform with a new form to go with Sandstorm (and maybe even the terrain moves, or maybe not) because it's so god damn neat as a concept but doesn't really do much damage. I love the sun forme's design aaagh and it would be so cool as a Mega.

In all honesty, I'd just want more third gen pokemon to get the Mega treatment, just to see what would happen. Plus maybe Garbodor and Scrafty, because hell yeah.

and don't forget MEGA STUNFISK YO


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

Latias and Latios have Mega Evolutions, which opens a massive door for other legendaries.  I'd love to see Megas on the legendary Beasts, Birds, and Musketeers (the Forces of Nature line already has Therian Formes, so screw them).


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

Mega Klefki.


It ditches the keys for a bunch of Keyblades.

Realistically speaking though, I want the gen vi starters to get a mega. I felt that they were kind of forgotten next to the Kanto starters.


----------



## Spoon (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

I'm down with all the Pokémon lines getting one, but I like a lot the ideas here. I still think it's silly that the other starters don't have ones, so all of the starters too.

And I was vaguely disappointed when Raichu didn't get one, so there's my contribution.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*



Zodiark said:


> Mega Klefki.
> 
> 
> It ditches the keys for a bunch of Keyblades.



YES! ALL OF MY YES!

I also think Reuniclus and Gothitelle need Megas.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

Hitmons.  Or would that be Hitmen?


----------



## Superbird (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

Mega shedinja could be really interesting. You know what would be cool? If they gave it some sort of fusion of wonder guard and magic guard...


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

Dunsparce. That guy needs something cool going for him.
Also mega pikachu :p.


----------



## Dar (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*



Qvalador said:


> Latias and Latios have Mega Evolutions


They do? I haven't heard this, so proof? If it's true Latias is officially my favorite Pokémon.

Also imagine how overpowered a Mega Wobbofett would be.


----------



## Byrus (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

Here's an article on the mega latis. No pics of Mega Latias yet, though.

I would have liked it if they give mega evos to weak, unusable Pokémon like Farfetch'd and Dunsparce. I was sort of disappointed that it was mostly popular Pokémon that were ridiculously overpowered already. (why mega mewtwo???) But Houndoom got a super badass new mega form, and it's my top favourite, so I can't complain too much...

Mega Mawile was unexpected too, and it looks great. Its sucker punch makes a good counter to those damn mega mewtwos I keep coming across. Also Kangaskhan is cool and mega Ampharos and its ridiculous wig is hysterical

I liked this mega Farfetch'd idea someone came up with.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

I think it's been mentioned, but I really _really_ hate the fact that Gallade received no mega evo, despite the fact that Gardevoir did.

I'm really game for virtually any pokemon to get a mega evo. Although I do have to admit that some OP pokemon really didn't need it, as cool as some (mega  Garchomp included) were. 

I felt really sad that most of the dragons got left out of the mega evo distribution, especially since this gen was really bad for dragons in general due to the introduction of fairy types.

I think a mega rotom would be really cool too, perhaps with different mega evos for each of its forms. 

Now there is a possibility for more mega forms to eventually be released, a special item and an update could take care of the introduction of them into the game. I have no idea how likely nintendo is to do that, but it is a possibility.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*



Byrus said:


> Here's an article on the mega latis. No pics of Mega Latias yet, though.


Actually, from the looks of it, Mega Lati@s are identical, other than the eyes.

EDIT: Here, have some more proof, aha.


Spoiler: Mega Latias and Latios


----------



## Autumn (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*



Qvalador said:


> Actually, from the looks of it, Mega Lati@s are identical, other than the eyes.
> 
> EDIT: Here, have some more proof, aha.
> 
> ...


According to the blog linked in the update, though, Mega Latias becomes Dragon/Fairy. I can't really see them having the same Mega Evolution but different typings.


----------



## Equinoxe (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

I remember Pokebeach announcing that they both retained their original typing. I guess we'll know for sure if/when we get a Mega Lati event.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

oh
oh
Mega Yanmega


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

Every one-stage non-legendary Pokemon.

I's only fair.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*



And The Legend Continues said:


> Every one-stage non-legendary Pokemon.
> 
> I's only fair.


I'd rather a majority get proper evolutions, such as Sableye, Dunsparce, Maractus, Torkoal and the like.

As for Pokémon I hope get Mega Evolutions in the future, then my hopes are for Flygon, Muk, Vanilluxe, Butterfree, Beedrill, Dragonite, Sigilyph, Wigglytuff, and Staraptor.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

dragon/fairy mega altaria.  it already learns Moonblast.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

Maybe Breloom or Sudowoodo. 

Perhaps they should add a non-stone way to Mega Evolve? Maybe different depending on the species in question...


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*

I know this isn't really the right thread but I don't think we have one about mega evos in general.

I notice that switching out has a higher priority than mega evolving, but mega evolving has a higher priority than attacking (even if your Pokémon is slower, it'll evolve, then the other one will attack, then you attack). What happens if you switch out but the other Pokémon is mega evolving and uses pursuit?


Also, if there's a Hoenn remake, do you think that Wally will be one of the few NPCs that mega evolves his Pokémon?


----------



## Superbird (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Pokémon that should have gotten Mega Evolutions*



Murkrow said:


> I know this isn't really the right thread but I don't think we have one about mega evos in general.
> 
> I notice that switching out has a higher priority than mega evolving, but mega evolving has a higher priority than attacking (even if your Pokémon is slower, it'll evolve, then the other one will attack, then you attack). What happens if you switch out but the other Pokémon is mega evolving and uses pursuit?


 I'm pretty sure it mega-evolves and then uses pursuit. The text that says 'that pokémon switched out' comes first anyway, but then you mega evolve and pursuit them. Actually, when you think about it, that's what would happen anyway.



> Also, if there's a Hoenn remake, do you think that Wally will be one of the few NPCs that mega evolves his Pokémon?


I would be surprised if not.


----------

